
Show HN: AdSentence, competition PPC monitoring for AdWord - mars4rp
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;AdSentence.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;AdSentence.io</a> is a spy tool gives you all of the data you need to understand your competitors’ Adwords strategy. Our unique analysis tool lets you see how your competitors are advertising to any local market in the world (and every US market) so you can beat them at their own game. Now you have the data to compete and win your local Adwords market.
======
canadianwriter
Site isn't loading for me. What makes this better than all the tools that are
currently in the market? Where do you get your data from?

~~~
mars4rp
Thanks for noticing it, it was down for 45 min.

There are not many services that offer same service that we do. advantages:
1\. You can show ads in more than 98,000 markets in Adwords, 55000 in US
alone. No one can have all of the data for all of the markets, if they are
scrapping they are getting the result for where their servers are, not where
your market is. for example if you are a flower shop in NY, you don't care
what ads are showing in SF. We don't have much data already, but we start
collecting it for you once you give us a keyword and location.

2\. We are showing all the copies of all the ads showing for any
keyword/location not seen that anywhere else.

there are more, check out our sample report and you can see what kind of data
we provide. Or you can create login with any google account(free trial, no
credit card needed!) and put in some keyword/location and see for yourself.

We scrap the data every hour.

~~~
canadianwriter
Did have one thought: maybe see if you can compare landing pages - can you
find out if they have an A/B test running - multiple landing pages, what
parameters and tracking do they do?

~~~
mars4rp
that is very interesting idea, I definitely can have their landing pages and
already has their URLs, but how to show that data? A different image for each
hour? I can show unique landing pages so you can look at detect if they are
doing A/B testing or not. Tracking might be doable too, but again problem is
data presentation. Do you mean url parameters? I already have that data, how
to present it?

I agree with you that price is the most important data, but as you said I
don't think there is a reliable way of getting that!

How useful you find this service as is?

